# barnes lake???



## ChocLab2357 (Dec 14, 2005)

has anyone tried barnes lake this year? i only tried it once last year and didn't do to hot.


----------



## stubby (Nov 28, 2004)

I tried it the lake once and the marsh twice while I was there for a month.Never caught anything all three times we where there.We didn't fish there but a couple hrs each time we were out.There were a few people at the marsh next to the highway spearing and we saw a couple nice pike.I used the aqua view scout and didn't even see any fish.I could see about 10' and no action.Good luck


----------

